# Starting Clomid tomorrow!!



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I am due to start taking Clomid 50mg tomorrow on day 2-6. I am excited but scared too. I have been told that the side effects are hideous. Can anyone give me any advice and also some success stories please.

Thanks


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello!

I've only done one month of Clomid and was advised to take the tablets just before bed so I'd be asleep when any side effects happened. This worked really well for me! I had some really mild nausea the following week but not sure whether that was Clomid or something else.

I know I was super nervous too, but it was fine. I hope your first month goes really well too! Are you having any tests or scans done during the month?

Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, 

Thank you for your reply. Aww I hope the nausea is something else for you! Thanks for the advice I will start them tonight then hopefully I will sleep through the side effects. 
No I am not having scans unfortunately but I am having the blood tests 7 dpo.
Are you having scans etc? Hope this works for us both


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi ... I've been on 100mg... And had no side effects to a normal cycle..anyway eg... I usually get headaches .. Was the same on clomid... My AF is due any day now... Cd 27 ..only usually go to 28 max... Back to consultant on Wednesday if not worked..hopefully recommend iui for us ...good luck x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I hope it has worked for you!   I have 31 day cycles, and the consultant said it could it could shorten or lengthen the cycle. I hope it doesn't lengthen them as I will be getting my hopes up if I even go 1 day over!!


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

It has lengthened mine ...I usually only went 25-26 days naturally... Now 28 on clomid x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Mine was 30 on Clomid which is a couple of days shorter than usual.


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Eeeeeeeek well I have just taken the first tablet. I also have regular reflexology so I am going to try and think positive! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

I started my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg on 4th sept days 2 - 6 and got my 1st ever + opk   I've still got another 4 days to wait b4 I can test to see if it has been our lucky month     . 

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Andycat, how exciting! I am on my 4th tablet today, haven't really noticed any side effects yet! I really am hoping and praying for you hun, keep me updated xx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Gemma, I'll definitely keep you updated on what happens, I'm excited and nervous at same time but I'm really expecting to get my AF at the weekend but I need to keep positive   I had a few headaches while I was taking my tablets and nauseous with the smell of certain things but I'm putting that down to a mixture of the clomid and metformin, thankfully I'm used to the metformin also now not experiencing any side effects at all now   .

My clinic also told me to start opk testing at day 7 and I totally forgot   and did my 1st 1 on day 9 and it was + so I'm not sure whether I have actually missed this month but ive got my fingers crossed   

Keep us updated 2 Gemma x x x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

I wasn't told to use OPKs and I don't have any scans, in fact i don't even see the consultant again until after 3 months on Clomid. I am going for a blood test though but that is it   

I will take your advice and start testing from day 7 and hopefully will see a +

Thanks xxx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi just an update from me didn't get to do a test this morning as Af arrived this morning    so starting my 2nd cycle of clomid tomorrow   .  How are you getting on Gemma?


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, aww thats rubbish I hate what we have to go through!! I hope this second round works for you hun!! I feel a bit crap tbh on my first round,  headaches, dizziness,  pains really low in my stomach and nauseous! I hope I dont have to do anymore than the 3 months because I dont think I could cope with any more than that! Here is hoping for us both x


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Me 2   leading up to my AF has been quite an awful experience, I was really bloated and retaining a load of water and when I finished my shift at work I could just say get my jeans back on I was that bloated and my lower legs swelled, I don't know whether this is a side effect or what put I'm going to be asking the clinic on Monday when I ring up   x x x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

That sounds awful hun, let me know what they say! At the moment I don't want to eat at all, i am usually ravenous in the morning but i have been skipping breakfast and not really wanting much else, i'm just not hungry and eating makes me feel sick too  

Keep me updated what they say on Monday x


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi can I join you? I started first round of clomid yesterday so day2 My consultant isn't that hopeful as I have a low amh and one blocked tube but he was willing to try. I have a 2 year old and have been desperately ttc a sibling but lost a baby this time last year :-( we feel like we can't keep try on much longer so fingers crossed for the clomid!! X


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Chloe, of course you can! Be prepared for the side effects is all i can say, hopefully you won't get any!! Anything is worth a try and i'm sorry for your loss  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Gemma
Today is day3 and I havnt noticed and side effects yet...I did feel very irritable on the first day but not since so I thought that must have been some thing else! Have you had lots of side effects? I have a scan booked next Saturday morning on cd10- will be really interested to see what's happening as I did have a low antral follicle count....xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ps I'm a little bit worried as last month I ovulated on cd9 and havnt got scan until cd10- won't dare to bd until the scan??


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Chloe, I started with side effects around day 4, I am on day 9 now and they are slowing down thank god those few days were horrible. Hope I dont get anything else towards the end of my cycle although if I do I suppose it shows it is working! 

Im not having any scans, was just told to keep practicing every other day throughout the cycle!  I am only having a blood test 7 days before im due on to see if it has worked, amd only seeing the consultant again in December.

Hope your scan shows some nice follicles for you!! Xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Gemma - will look forward to them starting then!! :-0 are you using opks? Good luck with the progestrone test - do you know if you are ovulating already? My last two progestrone showed I probably ovulated but guess my follicles might still need a boost..xx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Chloe 

Welcome! So sorry to hear about your loss    I'm starting my 2nd cycle today but I'm going to be taking my clomid b4 bed to hopefully sleep through the side effects.  I took it after breakfast for my 1st cycle and it made me very nauseous and I vomited for the 1st few days with migraine type headache.  Hopefully you will be one of the lucky 1's and not get any side effects   .  As for your scan I had mine on cd10 and it showed that my follicles were too small 11mm instead of 17mm + but I had + ovulation using opk on day 9 and 10 and I just got my AF yesterday so I must have ovulated just b4 my scan, so I would def be bding b4 hand  

I also should have started the opk on day 7 of my cycle but forgot    so when I did test on day 9 it was + so I think maybe I missed my ovulation so will def start this month from day 7


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for that andycat - I usually start opks and bd around day 7-8 at latest because the latest I've had a +opk is cd11. I was just a bit worried if I had too many follicles that there would be risks involved but I guess that's unlikely as I only had 3-4 on each side in march without stimulants. What did they tell you at your scan? Couldn't they tell that you had already ovulated? Xx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Chloe 

They just said that my + opk may have been false positives due to the clomid as sometimes this can happen, but they said that they couldn't tell if I had already ovulated I would just have to wait the 2 weeks and then test but I got my Af the morning I was due to test    They also said that on my 2nd cycle that they may bring me in a few days earlier to see if it shows any follicles but I'm not being scanned this month as I go on holiday on Tuesday so thy have said if nothing happens this month they will scan me earlier on my 3rd cycle.  xxx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies, thought I would give you an update, I am on cycle day 12 and last night I had awful pains on both sides, I had to take painkillers (which I never take) and sat with a hot water bottle all evening. Hopefully I will ovulate soon. Is it strange that I am feeling slightly optimistic?? It is only my first month but we are using PreSeed, I am having Reflexology, BDing every other day, and these pains must mean the Clomid is working I'm not getting my hopes though.

Andycat, have a lovely holiday, hopefully it will relax you and it will work for you this month!

Chloe, how are things going?

xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Gemma
I hope that's the clomid working for you!!
I'm fine thanks for asking  had night sweats last night and defo feeling irritable but apart from that I feel fine. I'm hoping the fact I'm having little side effects doesn't mean it's not working! My fsh has been high before anyway so might mean that the stimulants won't work on my tired ovaries! :-/ will find out on Saturday morning at the scan anyway....xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sure thats not the case hun, it probably gives different side effects for different people. Let me know how Sat goes, everything's crossed for you xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Gemma let's hope so- you never know I guess...
You best get bd ing! Are you doing opks? I'm going to start tomo as I ovulated very early last cycle...xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Chloe, I wasn't going to do OPKs but I decided to do one last night and it came back negative, I was in a lot of pain with my stomach last night again though. I haven't had much pain today, just twinging every now and again. I did another OPK when i got back in from work and it had a big smiley face!!!! I am going to try not to get too excited but it's a bit hard lol.

How are things with you? xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ohhh that IS exciting!! And that's you busy for the next 3 days then!! Fingers crossed for you. I started opks yesterday at cd7 and got - which is good as I'm hoping to ovulate nearer to cd14 with clomid (and hopefully a more mature egg) forgot to test this morning so will do later on -will get to see what's happening on sat but not getting my hopes up! Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Remember to let me know how you get on on Saturday!! Good luck


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Gemma
Good news this morning. Consultant says the clomid is doing its job! 2 large follicles (21mm and 18mm) and another at about 10. They are on the side with the good tube so he said get busy this weekend!! Hope you doing ok xxx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chloe that is fantastic news!!! Here's hoping!! I'm on 2ww now. Good luck


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

You too  xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Well I'm symptom spotting already!! Think I'm 3dpo as got +opk Saturday morning and follicle scan on Saturday morning showed 2 dominant ones at 18mm and 21mm.... I'm soooo bloated since last week with some low abdo pain, slight cramping. Think the bloating etc is the clomid? Today I am sooooo tired even after a good nights sleep (no night sweats last night!) is the tiredness a symptom of the clomid do you know?
Hope everyones doing ok xxx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Chloe, I think we are around the same day in our cycles. I got a + OPK on Wednesday so I think I ovulated on Thursday or Friday. Before ovulation I was having awful stomach cramps, but since ovulation I have just been ridiculously bloated so it must be the clomid unless we both got lucky this month?!?!?! I'm not sure about the tiredness hun, I am tired all the time but mine is because I am anemic.  

Good luck xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

The bloating IS ridiculous!! I look four months of at certain times of the day! Oh I do hope we both got lucky! Do you take iron or anything for your anaemia? I'm on a load of supplements since finding out my egg quality is questionable! I rattle when I walk but generally feel better and a lot less tired- not today though- have had to have 3 coffees at work to stay awake!! Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

I know it's awful, when i finish work I have to take my trousers off and put pj bottoms on as i can barely fasten them! I look 3/4 months gone lol.  The doc only tested my iron last week as i am always tired, got the results yesterday and my iron count is 7 when usually the lowest it should be is 12 and the highest is 300, he doesn't know how i function day to day. I have been put on iron for 3 months so i know how you feel about rattling with all of the other supplements lol. He also said that that may be a factor towards why we are not concieving!  

It would be fab if we had both caught in the same month... Here's hoping!!


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a really good point about the iron! I'm guessing it's quite important! Fingers crossed eh that this does the trick! How long have you been ttc? Have you ever tried any other treatment? X


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

We have been actively trying since June 2012 but we didn't use any contraception for around a year before then either. We haven't tried anything else so I am pinning my hopes on this. I am having reflexology, we are both taking supplements, and using Pre-seed. Have you been trying anything else? x


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Reflexology sounds good I've thought about trying it- I was having acupuncture and taking Chinese herbs over the summer but it was soooo expensive I changed to a load if supplements recommended on here. We at red trying soon after my little one was born in 2011. I had a chemical in sept 2011 and then again jan 2012. We finally had proper BFP in August 2012 but then found out baby had died at 12week at the scan :-( since then have been trying with opks and having tests +++ seems like we've had so much bad news we must be due some good!!!
Have you and oh had all tests? Xxx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ps we wanted to have iui but consultant wouldn't do with only one tube :-( he wants to try and unblock my right tube and was reluctant to start clomid but agreed in the end! X


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your loses hun, must be awful for you! People tell me that i am lucky to have 1!!! I am very lucky and I love my lo very very much but I am doing this as much for him as for us as he is nearly 8 and is desperate for a baby sister!! 

Reflexology is lovely, expensive but I fall to sleep as soon as the therapist starts lol. She has noticed a big difference in my womb as it was very tight the first time that she treated me but now she says it has opened up and is softer!?! 

We have had all he tests, my oh has improved his sc, it was 9mil with 20% motility it is now 56mil with 70% motility, yey!! I hav had all the blood tests, scans and that horrible salp test and they all came back fine so I am hoping Clomid will work for us!! 

Hope everything goes well with the unblocking of your tube, hopefully it won't need to be done and you will get a bfp with the clomid!!! x


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

We are very lucky to have one and I just can't imagine how painful this ttc journey must be when you haven't  have a baby but it still is very difficult to cope with losses and failure to conceive each month. We have made a decision to stop ttc soon as I am 39 next month and the last year has been tough and taken its toll. I don't think I will have the op on my tube- the way I see it is that the clomid is definitely working to produce follicles dh sperm is fine and if we time it right then surely we have a chance. I'm thinking we will have 3 more cycles after this and hope for the best 
That was a great improvement for your dh!!! Was that just with supplements? Glad all your tests were good- mine have been really up and down- good some months then terrible the next then good again!  Have you had amh blood test? Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

It is definately a crazy, emotional journey we are on! I think what has made it even more emotional is that on Sunday my brother and sil had their baby girl and 3 weeks before that my best friend had her baby girl too! I am so happy for them and i love the babies but it makes me even more determind.

He took supplements, went commando and we had sex (tmi!) every third day! I have had the amh blood test done but i can't remember what the results were the consultant just said everything looks ok  

Good luck with everything, I have everything crossed for you hun   xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's tough I know! My group of friends that i see most are all on their second babies. I'm happy for them of course but sad for me and my little one, I soooo want to give him a little brother or sister :-/ 
Thanks love and good luck to you too! Xx


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks hun, keep me updated on how you are getting on xx


----------



## Carlalouise86 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi All 

New to this site after joining today! My Husband and I have been TTC since July 2010. I have PCOS and have been on Metformin for over a year and been under a fertility specialist for just as long. They refused me chlomid until I lost some weight and after my appointment on Thursday just gone I have been given 4 months until my next appointment. I am really nervous! I am going to start it on day 2 of my next cycle which should be beggining of November. Does anyone have any tips? Did you take any vitamins other than Folic Acid? I am on Metformin and antidepressants at the current time as I have been struggling emotionally. Thank you  xxx


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm back from the holiday, How is everyone getting on?  I never ovulated this month on my 2nd cycle of clomid so have to ring consultant on monday to see what he wants me to do as I dont have any af unless I induce it with progesterone pessaries  

Welcome Carlalouise you have been ttc same length of time as me   I also have pcos and I'm on metformin.  I havn't been taking any other supplements other that the folic acid.  I know how you feel with regards to the emotional side I just returned to work 4 weeks ago b4 my holiday after having 5 weeks off as I couldnt cope emotionally but the time off was just what I needed    I found when taking clomid my 1st round I had terrible side effects during the day nausea and vomiting and migraine but 2nd cycle I took it on the night and didn't have any side effects


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Andycat, Awww bless you, hopefully an speaking with the consultant will get you back on track ready for cycle 3. This journey is a nightmare isn't it!! Hope you had a fab holiday.

Hi Caralouise, I take folic acid, and I have recently had my bloods checked and am severely anaemic so i have to take Iron tablets too. The only tips i can give you is to take your clomid at night to try and minimize side effects.

AFM, well I ovulated 16 days ago. I thought I would have AF earlier than my usual 31 day cycle as i ovulated earlier but nothing yet and the tests I have done are showing negative so I am expecting AF any day now  

Good luck with your next cycles


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Holiday was fab didn't want to come home  Ive left a message with consultant this morning for him to ring me back as he is busy most of today, he prob just tell me to increase dose of clomid on next cycle


----------

